# another driftwood Dorado



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't been able to find a piece that will work for a Tarpon yet. I'll keep looking. Last Dorado for a while, I think this is my favorite so far. Photo is a little ruff, from the Iphone.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is very nice indeed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super nice again, MM... How about posting up a price you would expect...or if you're bashful, PM me about it.... Santa Claus is coming and I got a bug in my bonnet..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Super nice again, MM... How about posting up a price you would expect...or if you're bashful, PM me about it.... Santa Claus is coming and I got a bug in my bonnet..


LOL...I was thinking the same thing Jim! If you are planning on getting me that for Christmas I won't ask him the price.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...I was thinking the same thing Jim! If you are planning on getting me that for Christmas I won't ask him the price.


*DANG !!!!!!* Now the cat's out of the bag.. Oh, well...back to the drawing board.. Guess ol' Trod will have to settle for another dammed 'stick'..:rotfl:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice stuff there. I was a vendor at the Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival this past weekend and had a request for some carving. The only person I could think of was you. If they actually contact me I'll send you a pm to see if your intersted. They need an owl to replace one that was stolen off an antique piece of family furniture. 
later, biggreen


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a nice work.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW very nice work --thanks for posting ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!! This one is definetly one of my favories you have posted!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Hoping the next will be a bigun.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is real art. Amazing.


----------

